# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENT- 2 lapins abandonnés à placer en famille d'accueil d'ici vendredi 27 novembre!

## marinelbg

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé hier 2 lapins blancs abandonnés à Montreuil (93) proche paris. 
Ils sont pour l'instant en sécurité chez moi mais je déménage vendredi et je dois les placer avant!

J'ai déjà contacté plusieurs assos sans succès (Au bazar des nacs, au bonheur des rongeurs, l'arche de bagheera etc)

Ils sont déjà très calins!

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------


## GADYNETTE

DU NOUVEAU ?????

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, je reviens. Du nouveau ???

----------

